# Auto Lens Correction Problems



## jani80k (Dec 18, 2013)

Dear all,

I am new to this forum, so "Hi!".

I have a question regarding the automated lens detection for the correction.

When I user my Zeiss ZE (Canon Mount) lenses on my Canon EOS 5D, they were detecetet automatically during import and correction was applied.

Since I am using them on my Sony A7 (with a smart adapter that enables EXIF data to be included in the RAW file), it is not automatically detected anymore. Only when I select lens manufacturer as ZEISS, the remaining settings lens type and profile are determined by Lightroom.

Is there a way to fix this to work automatically again?

Cheers,
Jani


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi Jani, welcome to the forum.

Make your manual selection, then click back in the "Setup" box and choose "Save New Lens Profile Defaults", and that should do the trick.


----------



## jani80k (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi Jim,

thanks for your reply. I think, saving the lens profile defaults will save new default values for the distortion or vignetting sliders when the profile is applied.

My problem is that when I choose "Auto", then Alt+click the reset button at the bottom right, I am saving those standards for my camera. When I was using my 5D, LR would auto detect the correct ZEISS ZE lens. When I am using this feature with the Sony A7, Auto does nothing. Only when I choose "Zeiss", it will determine the lens and the profile.

I would like to save "Auto" and "Zeiss" but not the lens and the profile. But I think this is impossible.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 18, 2013)

jani80k said:


> I think, saving the lens profile defaults will save new default values for the distortion or vignetting sliders when the profile is applied.



No, it won't. It should do exactly what you asked for in your first post, i.e. automatically use the selected profile when you decide to apply lens corrections to an image shot with a specific lens. No additional settings are applied, all the sliders will still be in the neutral position.


----------

